# Hilfe für 'Tipp des Tages'-Sektion gesucht

## ian!

Der Tag hat leider nur 24 Stunden und trotz aller Bemühungen schafft man doch nicht alles, was zu erledigen wäre..

Deshalb suchen wir diesmal tatkräftige Hilfe um die 'Tipp des Tages' Sektion auf www.gentoo.de mit Inhalten zu füllen. Diese sollten jeweils im Frage&Antwort-Stil und möglichst kurz aber dennoch verständlich sein. Gerne könnt ihr auch auf externe Quellen verlinken.

Falls euch also etwas einfällt, postet eure Ideen bitte hier! Ich werde diese dann in die Datenbank aufnehmen.

Auf viele Tipps hoffend,

--ian!

----------

## Rad

Ich nehm' an, dass ihr simple Tipps wollt?

F:Wie finde ich schnell heraus, zu welchem Paket eine Datei gehört?

A:emerge -u gentoolkit && qpkg -f

-----

F:Wie kriege ich eine nach Datum geordnete Liste von Paketinstallationen?

A:emerge -u genlop && genlop -t

-----

F:Wie finde ich heraus, was für USE - Flags ein Paket unterstützt:

A:emerge -u gentoolkit && etcat -u [Paketname hier]

-----

F:Wie kriege ich farbige Manpages (eingefärbt nach Syntax)?

A:Eine einfache Möglichkeit wäre, einfach "most" (an Stelle vom Standardprogramm "less") zum Anzeigen der Manpages zu verwenden: "emerge -u most" und danach "export PAGER=most" in entweder /etc/profile (für alle User) oder ~/.bashrc (für den aktuellen User) einfügen. 

-----

PS: linuxfibel.de - Inhalte unterstehen der GFDL - wär' das nichts?

----------

## Carlo

Zweitverwertung: Wie viele Pakete sind's denn gerade in Portage?

 :Arrow:  find /usr/portage/ -iname Manifest -exec echo {} \; | wc -l

----------

## schally

Wie weiß ich ob ein bestimmter prozess gerade am laufen ist

ps -A | grep [name]

----------

## equinox0r

F: Wo lege ich den Standard-Windowmanager fest?

A: In der Datei ~/.xinitrc - siehe dazu "man xinit".

----------

## MrTom

 *schally wrote:*   

> Wie weiß ich ob ein bestimmter prozess gerade am laufen ist
> 
> ps -A | grep [name]

 

Reicht da nicht einfach "pgrep [name]" ???

----------

## schally

leicht möglich...

hab wohl die klassische variante in der schule gelernt   :Wink: 

greetz

 - schally

----------

## dertobi123

```
tobias@marge tobias $ ps -A | grep evo

 2505 ?        00:00:00 evolution-alarm

 2541 ?        00:00:00 evolution-womba

 2729 ?        00:00:20 evolution

tobias@marge tobias $ pgrep evo

2505

2541

2729

```

Die Ausgaben unterscheiden sich schon, wenn dann sollten wir (imho)  "pgrep -l" empfehlen.

----------

## Earthwings

Bei vollständigem Namen reicht auch

```

$ ps -C bash

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

13231 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

```

Um eingespritzte  :Wink:  Pakete zu finden, kann man

```

for dir in $(find /var/db/pkg -maxdepth 2 -mindepth 2); do if [ ! -f ${dir}/CONTENTS ]; then echo ${dir/\/var\/db\/pkg\//}; fi; done

```

verwenden. Vielleicht bekommts ja jemand kürzer hin (oder gibts das irgendwo in Skript-Form?)

----------

## moe

 *Rad wrote:*   

> F:Wie finde ich heraus, was für USE - Flags ein Paket unterstützt:
> 
> A:emerge -u gentoolkit && etcat -u [Paketname hier]
> 
> 

 

Statt etcat -u sollte man equery uses [pkgname] verwenden, da etcat nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## dertobi123

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Bei vollständigem Namen reicht auch
> 
> ```
> 
> $ ps -C bash
> ...

 

Wer mag schon gerne den vollständigen Namen ausschreiben?  :Wink: 

----------

## hopfe

Welches Programm benutzt den Port xy.

 *Quote:*   

> hopfe-mobil linux #netstat -apt | grep 631
> 
> tcp        0      0 *:631                   *:*                     LISTEN      6928/cupsd
> 
> 

 

----------

## toskala

F: was sind die grössten verzeichnisse/dateien im aktuellen verzeichnis?

A: du -cks * | sort -rn

----------

## DooMi

F: Wie lasse ich mir alle offenen Ports und deren Applikationen anzeigen ?

A: netstat -lntup

F: Wie lasse ich mir eine liste aller aktuellen Prozesse ausgeben?

A: top

F: Wo kann ich sehen wieviel Arbeitsspeicher gerade 'wirklich' benutzt wird?

A: free -m

F: Ich will wissen ob meine Platten im DMA Modus laufen, wie das?

A: emerge hdparm && hdparm -d /dev/<platte>

F: Ich würde gerne detaillierte informationen über eine bestimmte Platte erfahren, wie das?

A: emerge hdparm && hdparm -I /dev/<platte>

F: Ich habe diverse Alias' in meine .bashrc eingetragen, allerdings bewirkt dies nichts nach einem erneuten login, was nun?

A: Ein symbolischer link von .bash_profile auf die .bashrc hilft: ln -s .bashrc .bash_profile

das könnte ich jetzt stunden so weiter machen... alles so n00b teile halt  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Wie lade ich Dateien für mein Portage-Update auf einem anderen Computer herunter?

```

emerge -upf world 2>&1 > /dev/null | cut -f 1 -d " "

```

Diese Dateien dann auf einen Wechseldatenträger (z.B. CD) kopieren und auf dem Gentoo-Rechner nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren und

```

emerge -upf world

```

ausführen.

PS: Wie wäre es dann mit einer Übersicht über alle Tipps auf der getoo.de Seite.

Fänd ich praktisch

----------

## boris64

wie bringe ich mozilla/firefox dazu, beim mausklick auf einen mailto-link mein 

lieblingsemailprogramm zu starten (ohne extra hilfsprogramme wie z.b. mozex)?

folgende adresse im browser aufrufen-> "about:config" 

string "network.protocol-handler.external.mailto" erstellen (falls nicht vorhanden) und auf "true" setzen

string "network.protocol-handler.app.mailto" erstellen (falls nicht vorhanden) 

und auf den namen eines noch zu erstellenden scripts setzen

(z.b. "mozilla-mailto.sh", siehe punkt 4)

datei mit namen "mozilla-mailto.sh" erstellen, muss im pfad  (z.b./usr/local/bin) 

liegen, für den benutzer ausführbar sein und z.b. folgenden inhalt haben 

(beispiel für kde&kmail, sollte prinzipiell mit jedem emailprogramm möglich sein):

```
#!/bin/sh

exec kmail --composer "$@"
```

mozilla neustarten

voila  :Smile: 

(tipp hier erfolgreich "geklaut" und meinen bedürfnissen angepasst)

btw: wirklich coole idee, der "tipp des tages", gratulation an den erfinder dieser idee  :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

F: wie lösche ich dateien und verzeichnisse, wenn rm sagt "argument list too long"

A: find /path/* -exec rm -rf {} \;

F: wie konvertiere ich dateinamen von grossbuchstaben nach kleinbuchstaben?

A: for i in * ; do mv $i `echo $i | tr A-Z a-z` ; done

----------

## Carlo

 *toskala wrote:*   

> F: wie konvertiere ich dateinamen von grossbuchstaben nach kleinbuchstaben?
> 
> A: for i in * ; do mv $i `echo $i | tr A-Z a-z` ; done

 

Och nö, Umlautnutzer wollen auch...   :Wink: 

A: for i in * ; do mv $i `echo $i | tr [:upper:] [:lower:]` ; 

----------

## primat

Man sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass die oben genannten Scripte alle nur in der bash sicher funktionieren!

Gruss

----------

## zielscheibe

Übersichtliche Anzeige der von verschiedenen Programmen/Nutzern gestarteten Prozesse. 

```

ps axf

```

----------

## toskala

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Och nö, Umlautnutzer wollen auch...  
> 
> A: for i in * ; do mv $i `echo $i | tr [:upper:] [:lower:]` ; 

 

ieek, stimmt  :Wink: 

die ignorier ich immer weg  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

wie finde ich heraus, welcher prozess noch immer auf mein cdrom zugreift

und somit verhindert, das ich es unmounten kann?

2 beispielmöglichkeiten

```
lsof /mnt/cdrom/
```

```
fuser -v /mnt/cdrom/
```

(*)anmerkungen: für den lsof-befehl muss "lsof" installiert sein (emerge sys-apps/lsof)

/mnt/cdrom ist natürlich der cdrom-mountpunkt

----------

## Moorenkopf

Q: Wie starte ich einen zweiten X-Server?

A: startx -- :2 vt8

----------

## Earthwings

F: Wie deaktiviere ich die CapsLock-Taste?

A: Durch Aufruf von 

```
xmodmap -e "remove Lock = Caps_Lock"
```

Kann man automatisieren, indem man 

```
remove Lock = Caps_Lock
```

in die ~/.Xmodmap einträgt. Wird bei mir aus irgendwelchen Gründen aber nicht ausgeführt.

----------

## schally

TIPP: Beim X emergen immer USE="bindist" dazu

----------

## Earthwings

F: Wie scrolle ich in der Textkonsole?

A: Umschalt+NachOben bzw. Umschalt+NachUnten

F: Wie kann ich die Ausgabe der Textkonsole anhalten, um Meldungen in Ruhe lesen zu können?

A: Strg+S zum Anhalten und Strg+Q zum Fortsetzen

Falls es nicht klappt, mit "stty -a" die Tasten-Zuordnungen überprüfen.

----------

## Earthwings

F: emerge kompiliert ein großes Programm im Hintergrund, aber ich brauche gerade alle Rechenzeit für etwas anderes. Muss ich das Kompilieren abbrechen und später von vorne beginnen?

A: Nein, mit Strg+Z kann das Kompilieren angehalten werden. "fg" setzt es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fort (aber zwischendurch nicht neu booten  :Wink:  )

----------

## schally

und wie gefällts ian bis jetzt ???

----------

## Earthwings

F: Der Bäcker macht in einer halben Stunde zu, und ich möchte dran erinnert werden.

A: 

```
emerge at

at now + 30 minutes

wall "Geh zum Bäcker, faule Sau"

Strg+D

```

----------

## Earthwings

(war vor kurzem im GWN, die könnte man auch mal durchsuchen)

F: Wie kann ich schnell in das letzte Verzeichnis zurückwechseln?

A: "cd -", zum Beispiel so:

```

$ cd /usr/portage

$ cd /home

$ cd -

/usr/portage

```

----------

## sirro

 *schally wrote:*   

> TIPP: Beim X emergen immer USE="bindist" dazu

 

Du musst schon sagen wozu das gut ist...  :Wink: 

On-Topic:

F: Wie kann ich ein Programm (z.B. emerge, bash)  sowohl von zuhause als auch von remote überwachen

A: Mit screen:

```
emerge screen

screen -S sessionname bash

#Strg-A + D "detached" die Session und folgendes Kommando holt sie wieder hervor:

screen -x sessionname
```

----------

## schally

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> F: emerge kompiliert ein großes Programm im Hintergrund, aber ich brauche gerade alle Rechenzeit für etwas anderes. Muss ich das Kompilieren abbrechen und später von vorne beginnen?
> 
> A: Nein, mit Strg+Z kann das Kompilieren angehalten werden. "fg" setzt es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fort (aber zwischendurch nicht neu booten  )
> ...

 

fg ??

----------

## schally

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *schally wrote:*   TIPP: Beim X emergen immer USE="bindist" dazu 
> 
> Du musst schon sagen wozu das gut ist... 
> 
> 

 

hmm... keine ahnung deswegen steht da links oben in diesem kästchen auch noch noob.   :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *schally wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   
> 
> F: emerge kompiliert ein großes Programm im Hintergrund, aber ich brauche gerade alle Rechenzeit für etwas anderes. Muss ich das Kompilieren abbrechen und später von vorne beginnen?
> 
> A: Nein, mit Strg+Z kann das Kompilieren angehalten werden. "fg" setzt es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fort (aber zwischendurch nicht neu booten  )
> ...

 

Ja (probiers halt aus  :Wink:  )

fg für "foreground", bg für "background", falls mehrere Prozesse angehalten wurden, eine entsprechende Zahl hinzu, also z.B. "fg 2" oder "bg 4". "jobs" liefert ne Übersicht über alle.

----------

## Earthwings

```

$ euse -i bindist

bindist [-] [ ] [G] Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)

                    packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

```

Wüsste nicht, was das bringen soll.

----------

## schally

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *schally wrote:*    *Earthwings wrote:*   
> 
> F: emerge kompiliert ein großes Programm im Hintergrund, aber ich brauche gerade alle Rechenzeit für etwas anderes. Muss ich das Kompilieren abbrechen und später von vorne beginnen?
> 
> A: Nein, mit Strg+Z kann das Kompilieren angehalten werden. "fg" setzt es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fort (aber zwischendurch nicht neu booten  )
> ...

 

sry sitz gerade nicht vor ner linux-box... 

einfach fg/bg reinhacken in die console oda wie... steh wahrscheinlich gerade auf der leitung...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## schally

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ euse -i bindist
> ...

 

bin ich der einzige mit ner stage 3 hier ??

edit: asoo ich schätze das braucht man nur wenn man von der cd emerged schätzomativ... sry   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> einfach fg/bg reinhacken in die console oda wie... steh wahrscheinlich gerade auf der leitung...  

 

Yepp. Setzt bash voraus.

----------

## schally

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> einfach fg/bg reinhacken in die console oda wie... steh wahrscheinlich gerade auf der leitung...   
> 
> Yepp. Setzt bash voraus.

 

schön dank wieder was dazugelernt...

----------

## sirro

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ euse -i bindist
> ...

 

Das bringt direkt den nächsten Tipp mit sich. (ich kannte euse z.B. noch nicht und greppe mir die info immer umständlich aus den beiden entsprechenden Dateien  :Wink: )

F: Wie finde ich raus wozu ein USE-Flag (z.B. mmx) gut ist

A: 

```
emerge gentoolkit

euse --info mmx

euse --help #für weitere nützliche Verwendungen des Programms
```

----------

## schally

war ich wenigstens für irgendwas gut!   :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *schally wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> $ euse -i bindist
> ...

 

Ne, hab auch ne stage 3. Das bindist USE-flag ist aber soweit ich weiß dann von Interesse, wenn Du LiveCDs herausbringst. Z.B. macht das XFree86 ebuild folgenden Gebrauch davon:

```

grep bindist $(equery which xfree)

IUSE="3dfx sse mmx 3dnow xml2 truetype nls cjk doc ipv6 debug static pam sdk bindist"

        truetype? ( !bindist? ( ${MS_FONT_URLS} ) )"

        truetype? ( !bindist? ( app-arch/cabextract ) )

        if use truetype && use !bindist

        if use truetype && use !bindist

```

D.h. wenn Du eine LiveCD erstellst ( also USE=bindist ), werden die MS Fonts und cabextract nicht mit reingenommen, da Microsoft das schätzungsweise in der Lizenz verbietet. Wahrscheinlich möchtest Du dieses flag jetzt deaktivieren   :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

USE=bindist kann getrost ignoriert werden, die MS Corefonts sind in xorg-x11 nicht mehr enthalten (werden auch nicht via USE Flag eingebunden), sondern als eigenes Paket "corefonts" verfügbar. Spätestens mit dem 2004.2 Release ist das "bindist" USE Flag in Kombination mit X Geschichte.

----------

## schally

hier ist die erklärung:

```

Code Listing 9: Installing KDE

 

# USE="bindist" emerge --usepkg kde

The USE="bindist" is needed when you install XFree (either directly or as a dependency). It prevents the downloading of Microsoft's core fonts (which we cannot distribute on our LiveCDs).

```

der doku entnommen,.... wenn mich mein englisch nicht täuscht heißt das, dass wenn man es setzt nichts von microsoft heruntergeladen wird...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dertobi123

... und aus der Doku wird die Erklärung zu "USE=bindist" auch noch entfernt  :Wink: 

----------

## schally

oooch... jetzt war ich so stolz das ich einmal was gefunden habe und dann bist du wieder schneller...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boris64

wie starte ich ein bestimmtes programm auf einem separatem xserver mit einer 

extra konfigurationsdatei (xorg.conf/XF86config/XF86config-4)?

```
xinit ${pfad_zur_anwendung}/${anwendung} -${parameter_der_anwendung} -- :${desktop_nummer} -config ${meine_extra_xorg.conf} -${sonstige_xinit_option}
```

beispiel: wir starten unser lieblingsspiel doom (das beste original der welt)

auf einem extra xserver mit custom-xorg.conf:

```
xinit /home/games/bin/lsdldoom -iwad /home/games/doom-data/doom.wad -opengl -nocd -mb 64 -- :1 -config xorg.1024 -br
```

happy imp-slaying  :Wink: 

anmerkung: die befehlszeile funktioniert kurioserweise nicht aus einem geöffneten mc heraus  :Sad: 

${pfad_zur_anwendung} muss mit angegeben werden

----------

## m707

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> F: Wie deaktiviere ich die CapsLock-Taste?
> 
> A: Durch Aufruf von 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

---cut ~/.xinitrc ---

xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap

---cut---

----------

## Earthwings

 *m707 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ---cut ~/.xinitrc ---
> 
> xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
> ...

 

Die wird leider auch nicht ausgeführt.

----------

## psyqil

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> remove Lock = Caps_Lock
> ```
> ...

 Bei mir steht 

```
clear lock
```

 drin. Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist hier leider penibel...

----------

## Earthwings

Ne, nen manueller Aufruf klappt ja. Das Problem ist, das .xinitrc etc. gar nicht ausgewertet werden. Bei meinem Desktop lief es schon mal, nur hier auf dem Laptop nicht. Ich war bisher zu faul, nach der genauen Ursache zu forschen  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, das .xinitrc etc. gar nicht ausgewertet werden.

   :Shocked:  Wie startet dann Dein WM?

----------

## Earthwings

Genauer: ~/.xinitrc

----------

## psyqil

Ja, aber, ja, aber...  :Very Happy:  Also, wenn mein System meine ~/.xinitrc ignorieren würde, würde ein startx keinen Sinn machen, wie geht das dann bei Dir?

Ich pack mal nen Tip des Tages dazu, um on topic zu bleiben...  :Very Happy:  Tip des gestrigen, glaub ich  :Wink: :

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF8&q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org und Suchbegriffe hinzufügen, um das Forum mit Google zu benutzen.

----------

## slick

Vielleicht mal ein allgemeiner Hinweis zum Tip des Tages. Wie wäre es denn mit eine Link darunter um an alle, von mir aus auch nur alle bisherigen, Tipps des Tages zu kommen? Ich habe da schon viel nützliches gesehen, aber leider wollte ich am nächsten Tag nochmal nachlesen wie das ging  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Joa, wir machen uns mal ein paar Gedanken wie man das ein wenig übersichtlicher gestalten könnte, auch mit einer Übersichtsseite.

----------

## moe

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Also, wenn mein System meine ~/.xinitrc ignorieren würde, würde ein startx keinen Sinn machen, wie geht das dann bei Dir?

 

Bestimmt mit [x|g|k]dm statt startx..

Bei einigen WMs wird imho ~/Desktop/Autostart/autostart statt xinitrc ausgewertet.. Meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das damals bei xfce4 dort machen musste..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## toskala

F: wie unzippe ich eine menge von zip files in einem verzeichnis?

A: for i in * ; do unzip $i ; done

----------

## toskala

F: wie mounte ich ein iso image

A: mount -t auto -o loop foo.iso /mnt/bar

(geht nur als root)

----------

## toskala

F: wie konvertiere ich ein dos/windows textfile nach linux (zeilenumbrüche)

A: sed -e 's/^M$//' -i dostextfile.txt

F: wie konvertiere ich ein linux textfile nach windows (zeilenumbrüche)

A: sed -e 's/$'"/`echo \\\r`/" -i linuxtextfile.txt

F: wie entferne ich schnell aus einem config file alle kommentarzeilen?

A: grep -v ^# /etc/configfile

F: wie entferne ich noch dazu alle leerzeilen?

A: grep -v ^# /etc/configfile | sed -e '/^$/d

F: wie leite ich fix den output eines beliebigen programms in eine datei um, um es später unter einem anderen OS zu benutzen?

A: /usr/bin/command > /mnt/foo/output.txt

----------

## Earthwings

 *moe wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   Also, wenn mein System meine ~/.xinitrc ignorieren würde, würde ein startx keinen Sinn machen, wie geht das dann bei Dir? 
> 
> Bestimmt mit [x|g|k]dm statt startx..
> 
> Bei einigen WMs wird imho ~/Desktop/Autostart/autostart statt xinitrc ausgewertet.. Meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das damals bei xfce4 dort machen musste..
> ...

 

Ja, genau. Ich probiers mal aus. Danke für die Tipps.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> F: wie leite ich fix den output eines beliebigen programms in eine datei um, um es später unter einem anderen OS zu benutzen? 
> 
> A: /usr/bin/command > /mnt/foo/output.txt
> ...

 

Vielleicht noch ein &2>1 hinten dran, damit die Fehler nicht verloren gehen. Oder eine pipe mit tee.

----------

## dakjo

F : Wie funktioniert das mit ssh autologin ?

 A : Auf dem Arbeitsrechner ein ssh-keygen -t rsa, ohne dabei ein passwort anzugeben.

      Dann das id_rsa.pub file auf den anderen Rechner in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 .

HTH

----------

## toskala

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *toskala wrote:*   
> 
> F: wie leite ich fix den output eines beliebigen programms in eine datei um, um es später unter einem anderen OS zu benutzen? 
> ...

 

evtl. wäre aber ein

command >& file

noch besser, denn dieses nimmt auch mehrzeiligen output mit und leitet den um, selbst wenn der wild mit tabs formatiert ist.

weisst du aber ob das auch die fehler mitnimmt?

----------

## Earthwings

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   
> 
>  *toskala wrote:*   
> 
> F: wie leite ich fix den output eines beliebigen programms in eine datei um, um es später unter einem anderen OS zu benutzen? 
> ...

 

Nein, aber zum Glück wusste es man bash (wodurch ich auch bemerkt hab, das ich mich oben vertippt hab)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    Redirecting Standard Output and Standard Error
> 
>        Bash  allows both the standard output (file descriptor 1) and the stan-
> ...

 

----------

## toskala

hmm hmm, ich wunder mich grade nur, dass in meiner shell der output von dem hier:

ldapadd -D "$LDAP_DC" -f $UTF8CONSTRUCT -w $LDAP_PASS >& $LDAP_TMP

leider nur dann korrekt umgeleitet wird wenn ich >& nehme, wenn ich > oder &2>1 nehme kommt immer nur die erste zeile bei mir an.

wieso auch immer, ich hatte mal ne zeit lang rumgegooglet deswegen und fand dann (leider find ichs jetzt nimmer) eine seite, auf der einer was brabbelte, dass >& das formatierungsproblem bei multiline output löst.

aber wenn es sowieso alles tut was wir wollen, dann ists gut  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sarahb523

Dieser thread ist ja echt produktiv. So viele kleine tipps & tricks.

Ich hab mir die gleich mal in meine postgresql DB gepackt  :Wink: 

hier noch 2 Tipps:

F: Wie konvertiere ich eine video Datei bzw. eine vcd in ein divx (oder anderes Format)?

A:

benötigt: mplayer

für video CD:

mencoder -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 -vcd 1  -vop scale=576:480 -oac copy -ovc divx4 -o /tmp/myvideo.avi

für andere Quellformate:

mencoder abc.mpg  -vop scale=576:480 -oac copy -ovc divx4 -o abc.avi

(parameter nach belieben anpassen)

------------------------

F: Wie installiere ich postgresql? (inkl. phppgadmin, setzt einen webserver (apache) vorraus)

A: 

auf der konsole folgendes ausführen:

emerge postgresql phppgadmin

mkdir /var/lib/postgresql/data/

chown postgres /var/lib/postgresql/data/

su - postgres

initdb -D /var/lib/postgresql/data/

/etc/initd/postgresql start

createdb test

Browser öffnen

url: http://localhost/phppgadmin/

Login Name: postgres

Passwort: "einfach etwas eingeben"

Danach unbedingt die User anlegen/ändern -> Passwort!

[edit]

wer die DB auch über TCP/IP erreichen möchte sollte sich mal die /var/lib/postgresql/postgresql.conf ansehen (dort ist alles weitere erklärt)

----------

## py-ro

Wie erstelle ich Nachträgliche Packages für alle installierten Pakete?

```
quickpkg /var/db/pkg/*/*
```

----------

## Inte

Der Tipp des Tages auf gentoo.de ist ja schön und gut, aber meiner einer schaut da recht selten vorbei. Ein kleines Skript, daß bei jedem Aufruf einen zufälligen Tipp auf der Konsole ausgibt, in die /etc/profile eingetragen, wäre richtig Klasse.

Gibt' s die bereits aufgenommenen Tipps irgendwo in einem Skript-freundlichen Format zum weiterverarbeiten?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## py-ro

Wie wärs als fortune mod?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Gibt' s die bereits aufgenommenen Tipps irgendwo in einem Skript-freundlichen Format zum weiterverarbeiten?

 

Nein, aber Überlegungen in die Richtung (evtl. fortune-mod) werden wir sicherlich anstellen.

----------

## sarahb523

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Der Tipp des Tages auf gentoo.de ist ja schön und gut, aber meiner einer schaut da recht selten vorbei. Ein kleines Skript, daß bei jedem Aufruf einen zufälligen Tipp auf der Konsole ausgibt, in die /etc/profile eingetragen, wäre richtig Klasse.
> 
> Gibt' s die bereits aufgenommenen Tipps irgendwo in einem Skript-freundlichen Format zum weiterverarbeiten?
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

ja, hab's dir gemailt. Wenn du die SQL Version willst sag bescheid.

[edit]

rechtschreibung und form sind in der datei noch nicht optimiert  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> hab's dir gemailt.

 Klasse! Danke schön.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Joa, wir machen uns mal ein paar Gedanken wie man das ein wenig übersichtlicher gestalten könnte, auch mit einer Übersichtsseite.

 

Klingt gut.  :Smile: 

Hier noch paar kleine Tips..

das Logfile live "mitlesen"

```
tail -f /logfile
```

beim Kopieren/Verschieben von größeren Dateimengen sehe wie sich die Platte füllt bzw. leert

```
watch df

# oder in MB-Angaben

watch df -h
```

Wieviel Platz belegt ein Verzeichnis inclusive Unterverzeichnisse

```
du -sh /dir
```

Traffic an einem Interface beobachten (Filterung möglich)

```
emerge iptraf

iptraf
```

XMMS aus der Befehlszeile "fernsteuern", nützlich für Scripts

```
# Mit

xmms --help

# kann gesehen werden welche Optionen zur Verfügung stehen

xmms -s 

# pausiert z.B.

```

Vielleicht sollte man auf gentoo.de auch eine Sammlung der nützlichsten bzw. beliebstesten aliase anbieten z.B. alias ll="ls -l", etc...

----------

## DooMi

F: Wie ist die uptime von meinem Rechner?

A: uptime

F: Was bedeuten die load average zahlen?

A: Die drei zahlen sind die load average der letzten 1, 5 und 15 minuten. Genaurere erklärung hierzu gibts auf  http://www.teamquest.com/resources/gunther/ldavg1.shtml

F: Ich würde gerne sehen was welcher user gerade macht, geht das?

A: Klar: w

peace

----------

## toskala

F: ein bekannter möchte fernwarten via ssh, ich will aber sehen was er tippt

A: der bekannte logged sich ein, tippt "screen" und legt los, du tippst als beobachter "screen -x" ein, dann siehst du live was passiert.

----------

## dakjo

F : Ich möchte sehen von welchem Rechner wer eingelogt ist, und seit wann.

A: who

F: Ich möchte nur die eingeloggten Benutzter sehen.

a: who -q

F: In welchem Runlevel läuft der Server ?

a: who -r

----------

## toskala

F: welchen kernel hab ich grade gebooted?

A: uname -a

----------

## dakjo

F: Wie lösche ich meine Festplatte wirklich, ( um Sie bei Ebay zu verkaufen) ?

A : dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/PLATTE , das ganze am besten zehn mal.

Geht da eigentlich auch /dev/random ?

----------

## py-ro

Besser mit /dev/urandom sonst dauerts ewig.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Besser mit /dev/urandom sonst dauerts ewig.

 

Auch /dev/urandom braucht seine Zeit, am schnellsten gehts wenn man mit

```
dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dummyfile bs=1M count=100
```

ein dummyfile erzeugt und dieses per cat (oder dd) und loop hintereinander über die festplatte schreibt. (genaue Befehlszeile grad nicht dabei  :Wink: ) sind dann zwar nicht 100% zufällige daten, aber wenn man dieses auch mehrfach (mit anderem file) macht sollte es für den verkauf voll ausreichen. 

Images von AOL-CDs sind auch wunderbar als dummyfile geeignet  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

 *Quote:*   

> Images von AOL-CDs sind auch wunderbar als dummyfile geeignet

 

Schweine geile IDEE  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

Moin,

 *Quote:*   

> F : Wie funktioniert das mit ssh autologin ?
> 
> A : Auf dem Arbeitsrechner ein ssh-keygen -t rsa, ohne dabei ein passwort anzugeben.
> 
> Dann das id_rsa.pub file auf den anderen Rechner in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 . 

 

Ähh, hört sich interessant an, aber so richtig steig ich da nicht durch.

- Auf dem Arbeitsspeicher? wie denn?

----------

## rockhead

F: wie führe ich schnell einen befehl aus der bash-history aus

A: mit strg-r öffnest du die "reverse-i-search"

tippe wenige eindeutige buchstaben des gesuchten befehls

esc übernimmt den befehl an der kommandozeile

enter übernimmt den befehl an der kommandozeile und führt ihn aus

pfeil-unten verlässt die suche

----------

## rockhead

F: wie kann ich noch produktiver mit bash arbeiten?

A: installiere bash-completion:

```
# emerge bash-completion
```

und aktiviere bash-completion:

```
$ echo "[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion" >> ~/.bashrc
```

probiere die erweiterte tab-funktionalität in einer neuen konsole aus

```
$ ssh user@<tab>
```

```
# emerge -<tab>
```

----------

## rockhead

F: mir fehlt ein vernünftiges kopieren und einfügen an der konsole. was kann ich tun?

A: installiere gpm

```
# emerge gpm
```

passe  /etc/conf.d/gpm auf deine maus an.

installiere und starte den gpm-dienst

```
# /etc/init.d/gpm start

# rc-update add gpm default
```

du kopierst indem du ein text markierst.

ein klick auf die mittlere maustaste fügt den text an der cursorposition ein

----------

## toskala

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
>  *Quote:*   F : Wie funktioniert das mit ssh autologin ?
> 
> A : Auf dem Arbeitsrechner ein ssh-keygen -t rsa, ohne dabei ein passwort anzugeben.
> ...

 

du erzeugst mittels ssh-keygen ein schlüsselpaar, das hat einen public und einen private key. bei dem schritt wo du das passwort angeben sollst, gibst du einfach kein passwort an, sondern drückst enter. 

die keys landen, so nicht anders eingestellt, in ~/.ssh/

da gibt es jetzt ein id_*.pub und ein id_* (* steht für den algorythmusnamen, ist also variabel)

das id_*.pub bewegst du auf die kiste auf der du dich einloggen willst, und zwar in das homeverzeichnis des users den du da hast. (nein, nicht root nehmen, schlechte idee)

dann bewegst du (auf dem zielrechner) den inhalt von id_*.pub in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2, am besten mit cat id_*.pub > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2

naja, das wars eigentlich schon. nun kannst du dich von deinem rechner, auf dem der private key liegt mittels ssh <zielrechner> einloggen ohne ein passwort anzugeben.

gilt dann auch für scp.

----------

## Marlo

Die   kleine Rakete  ist immer gut, wenn man unter KDE "start new session" sucht.

Mit su wird man "wie" root

Mit su -l "ist" man root und kann auch unter X das berüchtigte:

 "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server"

umgehen und erspart sich das böse, böse "xhost +".

----------

## DooMi

 *rockhead wrote:*   

> F: wie kann ich noch produktiver mit bash arbeiten?
> 
> A: installiere bash-completion

 

sehr geil!

----------

## Marlo

Wo sollte ich noch suchen, wenn im Forum nichts steht?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Was sollte ich bei einem großen, schwerwiegenden Problem, welches ich im Forum vorstelle mitposten?

Ausgabe von " emerge info".

Auf was sollte ich mich als Nachfrage gefasst machen?

Ausgabe von "rc-update show".

----------

## think4urs11

F: Wie poste ich meine Configfiles ohne die ganzen auskommentierten Zeilen (Paradebeispiel XF86config)?

A: sed -e 's/#.*//;/^\s*$/d' <mein config file>

----------

## Marlo

Du suchst eine 100%`tig funktionierende  Installataionsanleitung  für Typo3?

----------

## Marlo

oder du machst

--schnipp--

texttexttexttexttexttexttexttext

texttexttexttexttexttexttexttext

--schnapp--

----------

## mrsteven

F: Du suchst einen bequemen Editor für deine USE-Flags?

A: emerge ufed

----------

## Marlo

Du hast eine Anti-Drogen Beratung aufgesucht, weil du inzwischen paranoid geworden bist und an die CIA-Weltverschwörung glaubst. Du willst deshalb von dem weltvernichtenden  THC  loskommen und überprüftst lieber zuerst dein Netzwerk, um dich vor dem Imaginären zu schützen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Du suchst eine 100%`tig funktionierende  Installataionsanleitung  für Typo3?

 

sie funktioniert zumindest nicht bei mir... auf einem virtual domain setup wo der dreck in anderen verzeichnissen landen soll als /var/www/localhost

----------

## Marlo

Excuse me Ma`m, es ist eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung, die tatsächlich funktioniert. Zumindest bei mir.

----------

## dakjo

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Du hast eine Anti-Drogen Beratung aufgesucht, weil du inzwischen paranoid geworden bist und an die CIA-Weltverschwörung glaubst. Du willst deshalb von dem weltvernichtenden  THC  loskommen und überprüftst lieber zuerst dein Netzwerk, um dich vor dem Imaginären zu schützen. 

 

Du nicht mehr aus dem Haus gehst, weil da kein "NETZ" ist, das dich fängt.

----------

## Marlo

Hier ist das  Netz .

----------

## Marlo

[OT] Berichtigung:

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ... wo der dreck in anderen verzeichnissen landen soll als /var/www/localhost

 

Ik bün jo man keen Fleetenkicker de nachem dreck sücht, wee wüln`s uns mol bedder to `ner Installpartee in Hämborch treffen.  :Very Happy: 

Na, wie meenst min Deern? Giv ne tied vor un ick bin dor. :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rockhead

F: wie kann ich noch produktiver mit screen arbeiten?

A: verwende screen als windowmanager. 

eine beispielkonfiguration für die datei ~/.screenrc:

```
# öffnet bash in einem neuen tab. der tab ist mit strg+a umschalt+0 zu erreichen

screen -t bash       0 bash

# öffnet vi in einem neuen tab. der tab ist mit strg+a umschalt+1 zu erreichen

screen -t vim        1 vi

# öffnet google im browser w3m in einem neuen tab. der tab ist mit strg+a umschalt+3 zu erreichen

screen -t google     2 w3m http://www.google.com

# öffnet mit tail die letzten 1000 zeilen von /var/log/messages. der tab ist mit strg+a umschalt+4 zu erreichen

screen -t messages   3 tail -n 1000 -f /var/log/messages

#key-bindings

# strg+a umschalt+g startet forums.gentoo.org in w3m. der neue tab hat den namen forum 

bind G screen -t 'forum' w3m forums.gentoo.org

# strg+a umschalt+B startet bitchx in einem tab mit dem namen bitchx

bind B screen -t 'bitchx' bitchx

# strg+a umschalt+x lockt den screen

bind X lockscreen

# einstellungen

startup_message         off

unsetenv DISPLAY

vbell                   on

defscrollback           1000

shell                   bash

activity                "activity in %n (%t) [%w:%s]~"

bell                    "bell     in %n (%t) [%w:%s]~"

pow_detach_msg          "Screen session of \$LOGNAME \$:cr:\$:nl:ended."

vbell_msg               " *beep* "

# fusszeile

caption always "%{=}%{+b kR}%H %{+b kY}%M %d %{+b kG}%0c %{+b kB}%?%-Lw%?%{+b kW}%n*%f %kt%?(%u)%?%{+bkB}%?%+Lw%? | %{kR} Load: %l %{kB}"

# überschreibe einige key-bindings

# remove some stupid / dangerous key bindings

bind k

bind ^k

bind .

bind ^\

bind \\

bind ^h

#  bind h

bind h  hardcopy

# make them better

bind 'K' kill

bind 'I' login on

bind 'O' login off

bind '}' history
```

----------

## slick

Wie kann ich eine Partition oder ein großes File in kleineren Fragmenten sichern?

```
dd if=/dev/hdb | gzip -9 | split -b 650m - /burn.gz
```

Und zurückschreiben (zuerst alle teile in ein Verzeichnis kopieren)

```
cat /burn.gz* | gzip -dc | dd of=/dev/hdb
```

(WARNUNG! Man sollte hierbei logischerweise wissen was man tut!)

Wenn es sich bei der Quelle um eine Partition handelt, sollten vorher die leeren Bereiche mit Nullen überschrieben werden, da somit die Komprimierung optimal arbeiten kann und nicht der gelöschte Datenmüll mitkomprimiert wird

```
mount /dev/hdb /mnt

dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/dummy bs=1M

# kaffee trinken gehen, warten bis abbricht weil platte voll ist

rm /mnt/dummy

umount /mnt

```

----

man braucht mal eben fix eine lange zufällige zahlenfolge:

```
for ((a=1; a <= 50; a++)); do rnd=${rnd}$RANDOM; done

echo $rnd
```

----------

## Carlo

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *Marlboro wrote:*   Du suchst eine 100%`tig funktionierende  Installataionsanleitung  für Typo3? 
> 
> sie funktioniert zumindest nicht bei mir... auf einem virtual domain setup wo der dreck in anderen verzeichnissen landen soll als /var/www/localhost

 

Wozu eine Installationsanleitung, wenn bugs.g.o entsprechende Ebuilds birgt?  (hab's allerdings nicht ausprobiert)

----------

## toskala

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> [OT] Berichtigung:
> 
>  *toskala wrote:*   ... wo der dreck in anderen verzeichnissen landen soll als /var/www/localhost 
> 
> Ik bün jo man keen Fleetenkicker de nachem dreck sücht, wee wüln`s uns mol bedder to `ner Installpartee in Hämborch treffen. 
> ...

 

ich bin kein genuiner hamburger, nur zugezogen, du musst mir das also schon übersetzen  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*    *Marlboro wrote:*   Du suchst eine 100%`tig funktionierende  Installataionsanleitung  für Typo3? 
> 
> sie funktioniert zumindest nicht bei mir... auf einem virtual domain setup wo der dreck in anderen verzeichnissen landen soll als /var/www/localhost 
> 
> Wozu eine Installationsanleitung, wenn bugs.g.o entsprechende Ebuilds birgt?  (hab's allerdings nicht ausprobiert)

 

carlo: die anleitung geht von den ebuilds auf bugs.gentoo.org aus, die soll man sich auch von da holen, erläutert dann noch wie mans ins portage overlay steckt, etc.

eigentlich gut, nur entweder bin ich zu hohl, oder das webapp-config tool hat noch seine schwächen  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

Es gibt in dem Typo3 Howto lediglich eine kleine, verzeihbare Schwäche. Ein kleiner Buchstabendreher ist drinn: Statt libgd wird ligbd geschrieben. Wer also nur "copy past" macht, hat verloren.

```
Install libgd

Typo3 will be happy with a libgd that has gif support. Also edit the /etc/make.conf file and search in the file for USE="...". Here you only need to add "gif" in this line.

After this install libgd with gif support with the command.

emerge ligbd

```

----------

## toskala

auch das ist falsch:

emerge -s libgd

*  app-sci/libgdgeda [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.0.15

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 510 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.geda.seul.org

      Description: libgdgeda - a PNG creation library for gEDA

      License:     GPL-2

*  dev-dotnet/libgdiplus [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 319 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.go-mono.com/

      Description: Library for using System.Drawing with Mono

      License:     MIT

*  gnome-extra/libgda

      Latest version available: 1.0.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,031 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome-db.org/

      Description: Gnome Database Access Library

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2

es muss lauten

emerge -s ^gd$

*  media-libs/gd

      Latest version available: 2.0.23

      Latest version installed: 2.0.23

      Size of downloaded files: 595 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.boutell.com/gd/ http://www.rime.com.au/gd/

      Description: A graphics library for fast image creation

      License:     as-is | BSD

----------

## Carlo

 *toskala wrote:*   

> eigentlich gut, nur entweder bin ich zu hohl, oder das webapp-config tool hat noch seine schwächen 

 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich davon auch ein wenig genervt. Wenn man alles anders machen will als üblich, hat man a) nicht unendlich viele Versuche es "richtig" zu machen und b) sollte die Dokumentation erstklassig sein.

----------

## aZZe

F: Wie kann ich ganz simpel eine 1:1 "Sicherheits"-Kopie meiner Lieblings CDs machen? Habe aber das Problem, dass bei meiner zuletzt gekauften CD ein Kopierschutz installiert ist, ich diesen aber nicht knacken darf? Laut Gesetz steht mir aber eine Kopie für "meine" privaten Zwecke zu.

A: 

dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/file.iso 

F: Wie finde ich heraus, ob mein aktuell installierter Kernel verwendet wird?

A: uname -r

----------

## aZZe

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Besser mit /dev/urandom sonst dauerts ewig.

 

/dev/null ist die sicherste Methode, da halt alles mit Nullen überschrieben wird. Macht den Quatsch so oft, wie man halt Zeit hat, kann man sie auch bedenkenlos weiterverkaufen.

----------

## aZZe

F:

Wie lasse ich mir den verwendeten Plattenplatz aller gemounteten Partitionen anzeigen? Die Wert sollen Bytes, Megabytes etc. ausgegeben werden.

A:

df -h

----------

## py-ro

Bei modernen Platten ist auch 1x völlig ausreichend

Nach Auskunft von Rettungsfirmen, ist selbst dann schon meistens kein Wiederherstellen möglich.

Ausserdem wer macht sich schon die Mühe eine gekaufte Platte zu einem solchen Unternehmen zu schicken.

MfG

Py

----------

## toskala

na das kommt drauf an was man sich davon verspricht  :Smile: 

nicht umsonst werfen wir alle platten die wir nicht mehr brauchen in einen speziellen shredder...

----------

## dakjo

Wir auch ..... dakjo#s tasche  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

@dakjo 

Du Lump du!  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

hihihi dabei fällt mir noch ein kleiner tip ein:

F: wie verschicke ich irgendwas schnell per mail?

A: cat /etc/configfile | mail <empfänger>

geht aber nur, wenn ein mta auf der kiste installiert ist und mailx emerged wurde.

----------

## manuels

hat jemand hieraus schon ein fortune-mod gebastelt?

----------

## schally

@slick: funktioniert das splitten auch mit avi oder anderen Video-files ??

@darktemplaaa: welche kopierschütze kann man damit eigentlich umgehen ?

greetz

 - schally

----------

## toskala

 *schally wrote:*   

> @slick: funktioniert das splitten auch mit avi oder anderen Video-files ??

 

nimmst du avichop / avisplit aus der transcode suite.

das problem mit split ist, dass es den header vom avi zerlegt.

----------

## schally

thx @ toskala

----------

## manuels

moin,

hat wer was dagegen, wenn ich aus diesen tipps eine web-datenbank bastel...?

----------

## dertobi123

Ja. Wir sind dabei die Tipps für gentoo.de aufzubereiten.

----------

## manuels

ok, dann hat sich das erledigt.   :Laughing: 

----------

## defel

sehr genial der Thread, sehr viel dazugelernt. Vorallem das mit der Caps_Lock Taste löschen, hab mich schon lange gefragt ob/wie das möglich ist  :Smile: 

So dann will ich auch mal *g* 

Analog zum Caps_Lock: 

F:wie lässt sich das *beep* ausschalten?

A: mit `xset b 0` bzw `xset -b`

(funzt nicht bei der KDE-Konsole, sondern nur bei 'echten' Xterminals z.B. aterm xterm )

F: Ich möchte ein Binärpaket für einen anderen (Linux-) Rechner erstellen.

A:  quickpkg programm

F: Ich bin zu faul für die Bash, gibt es Alternativen ..

A: Ja, da gibt es zum Beispiel die "all-tab"-Shell zsh => `emerge zsh` 

Gib ein `foo` drück zweimal auf Tab und es steht dort fold zum Beispiel  :Smile:  (lovin' this and a lot of more) 

----------

## toskala

F: wie kann ich mein tty locken, ähnlich wie xlock?

A: emerge vlock && vlock

----------

## manuels

F: Wie kann ich in der Konsole zwei Shells auf einmal anzeigen lassen?

A:

```
#emerge splitvt

#splitvt

```

Wechsel zwischen den shells mit Strg+W

----------

## slick

Wie kann ich auf der Console nach allen Links auf einer Website parsen

```
lynx --dump http://www.gentoo.de | grep -e "^ *[0-9]*\.\ " | cut -d "." -f 2-
```

Ich hï¿½tte gern mein KDE-Menï¿½ transparent, aber der Eintrag scheint deaktiviert.

Die Einstellung zur Durchsichtigkeit ist im Kontrollzentrum unter "Erscheinungsbild" -> "Stil" -> "Effekte" zu finden. Man muï¿½ die "Obenflï¿½chen-Effekte" aktivieren und dann unter "Menï¿½-Effekt" "Durchsichtig darstellen" auswï¿½hlen, erst dann kann man die Einstellungen im unteren Bereich zur Durchsichtigkeit vornehmen.Last edited by slick on Wed Aug 11, 2004 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theche

webbrowser im framebuffer mit bildern?

[/etc/init.d/gpm start]

emerge links && links2 -g -driver fb

vllt driver an den benutzen anpassen...fb-->vesa-fb

----------

## finr

Viele gute Tipps für die bash (inkl. bash-completion):

http://www.caliban.org/bash/index.shtml

----------

## Inte

Wenn man manpages unabhängig vom Terminal einfärben will, kann man einfach den Pager less gegen most austauschen:

```
emerge most

# nano -w /etc/env.d/00basic

PAGER="/usr/bin/most"

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

----------

## Sas

Danke Inte, guter Tipp. 

Eine Frage habe ich noch zu most: Kann ich ihm irgendwie beibringen, die Suchresultate farblich (oder sonstwie) hervorzuheben? Den kleinen blinkenden Cursor findet man nicht so schnell auf dem großen unübersichtlichen Display  :Wink: 

In der manpage hab ich nix gefunden...

----------

## Inte

Farblich markieren wäre natürlich Klasse. Leider hab ich da noch nichts gefunden. Momentan behelfe ich mir damit dem Cursor 'ne peppige Farbe zu geben. Hier ist die Konfiguration meines XTerms (~/.Xdefaults):

```
XTerm*cursorColor: green
```

----------

## Sas

Hmm schade, da habe ich eigentlich auch keine Lust zu, da es ja nicht auf der 'richtigen' Konsole (also ohne X) übernommen wird und vorallem würde mich sonst der bunte Cursor immer nerven  :Wink: 

----------

## nes

 *finr wrote:*   

> Viele gute Tipps für die bash (inkl. bash-completion):
> 
> http://www.caliban.org/bash/index.shtml

 

Auch nicht schlecht, mit vielen Script-Beispielen, Tipps u. Tricks:

http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html

----------

## psyqil

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Wenn man manpages unabhängig vom Terminal einfärben will, kann man einfach den Pager less gegen most austauschen:
> 
> ```
> emerge most
> 
> ...

 Was ich ja toll finde:

```
emerge pinfo

alias man="pinfo"
```

 *nes wrote:*   

> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html

 

```
emerge abs-guide
```

----------

## schachti

 *rockhead wrote:*   

> F: wie führe ich schnell einen befehl aus der bash-history aus
> 
> A: mit strg-r öffnest du die "reverse-i-search"
> 
> tippe wenige eindeutige buchstaben des gesuchten befehls
> ...

 

Direkt dazu eine Frage: Die Suche findet ja immer nur das letzte Auftreten der eingegeben Sequenz - gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, durch alle Treffer "durchzuscrollen"? (Ich hoffe mal, dass die Antwort nicht als Tipp in den letzten 2 Seiten dieses Threads, die ich noch nicht gelesen habe, auftaucht.   :Laughing: )

----------

## Lukas_Drude

Was haltet ihr davon, von allen Tipps eine fortune-Datei zu erstellen? Man könnte diese auch ins Wiki stellen, sodass jeder seine Tipps hinzufügt. Das hat meiner Meinung nach den Sinn, dass man immer mal wieder auf einzelnes aufmerksam wird. Demgegenüber schaut man im Forum wohl nicht immer diesen Thread an. 

Ich hab einfach von der ersten Seite die kurzen Tipps mal in eine fortune-Datei geschrieben. Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

```
F: Wie finde ich schnell heraus, zu welchem Paket eine Datei gehört?

A: emerge -u gentoolkit && qpkg -f

~ Rad

%

F: Wie kriege ich eine nach Datum geordnete Liste von Paketinstallationen?

A: emerge -u genlop && genlop -t

~ Rad

%

F: Wie finde ich heraus, was für USE - Flags ein Paket unterstützt:

A: emerge -u gentoolkit && equery uses [Paketname hier]

~ Rad, moe

%

F: Wie viele Pakete sind's denn gerade in Portage?

A: find /usr/portage/ -iname Manifest -exec echo {} \; | wc -l

~ Carlo

%

F: Wie weiß ich ob ein bestimmter prozess gerade am laufen ist?

A: ps -A | grep [name]

~ schally

%

F: Wo lege ich den Standard-Windowmanager fest?

A: In der Datei ~/.xinitrc - siehe dazu "man xinit".

~ equinox0r

%

F: Welches Programm benutzt den Port 631?

A: netstat -apt | grep 631 

~ hopfe

%

F: Was sind die grössten Verzeichnisse/Dateien im aktuellen Verzeichnis?

A: du -cks * | sort -rn

~ toskala

%

F: Wie lasse ich mir alle offenen Ports und deren Applikationen anzeigen?

A: netstat -lntup

~ DooMi

%

F: Wie lasse ich mir eine liste aller aktuellen Prozesse ausgeben?

A: top

~ DooMi

%

F: Wo kann ich sehen wieviel Arbeitsspeicher gerade 'wirklich' benutzt wird?

A: free -m

~ DooMi

%

F: Ich will wissen ob meine Platten im DMA Modus laufen, wie das?

A: emerge hdparm && hdparm -d /dev/<platte>

~ DooMi

%

F: Ich würde gerne detaillierte informationen über eine bestimmte Platte erfahren, wie das?

A: emerge hdparm && hdparm -I /dev/<platte>

~ DooMi

%

F: Ich habe diverse Alias' in meine .bashrc eingetragen, allerdings bewirkt dies nichts nach einem erneuten login, was nun?

A: Ein symbolischer link von .bash_profile auf die .bashrc hilft: ln -s .bashrc .bash_profile

~ DooMi

%

F: Wie lösche ich Dateien und Verzeichnisse, wenn rm sagt "argument list too long"

A: find /path/* -exec rm -rf {} \;

~ toskala

%

F: Wie starte ich einen zweiten X-Server?

A: startx -- :2 vt8

~ Moorenkopf
```

----------

## manuels

Auch wenn dieser Thread schon ziemlich alt ist. Die Qualität ist sehr hoch.

Ich kann nicht schlafen und mir ist langweilig.

Also hier die zweite Seite:

```

F: Wie scrolle ich in der Textkonsole?

A: Umschalt+NachOben bzw. Umschalt+NachUnten

~ Earthwings

% 

F: Wie kann ich die Ausgabe der Textkonsole anhalten, um Meldungen in Ruhe lesen zu können?

A: Strg+S zum Anhalten und Strg+Q zum Fortsetzen.

Falls es nicht klappt, mit "stty -a" die Tasten-Zuordnungen überprüfen.

~ Earthwings

% 

F: emerge kompiliert ein großes Programm im Hintergrund, aber ich brauche gerade alle Rechenzeit für etwas anderes. Muss ich das Kompilieren abbrechen und später von vorne beginnen?

A: Nein, mit Strg+Z kann das Kompilieren angehalten werden. "fg" setzt es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fort (aber zwischendurch nicht neu booten)

~ schally

%

F: Der Bäcker macht in einer halben Stunde zu, und ich möchte dran erinnert werden.

A: $ emerge at

$ at now + 30 minutes

wall "Geh zum Bäcker, faule Sau"

Strg+D 

~ Earthwings

%

F: Wie kann ich schnell in das letzte Verzeichnis zurückwechseln?

A: "cd -"

~ Earthwings

%

F: Wie kann ich ein Programm (z.B. emerge, bash) sowohl von zuhause als auch von remote überwachen

A: Mit screen:

$ emerge screen

$ screen -S sessionname bash

#Strg-A + D "detached" die Session und folgendes Kommando holt sie wieder hervor:

$ screen -x sessionname

~ sirro

%

F: Wie finde ich raus wozu ein USE-Flag (z.B. mmx) gut ist

A: emerge gentoolkit && euse --info mmx 

~ sirro

%

F: wie starte ich ein bestimmtes programm auf einem separatem xserver mit einer

extra konfigurationsdatei (xorg.conf/XF86config/XF86config-4)? 

A: xinit ${pfad_zur_anwendung}/${anwendung} -${parameter_der_anwendung} -- :${desktop_nummer} -config ${meine_extra_xorg.conf} -${sonstige_xinit_option}

~ boris64

%

```

----------

## manuels

immer noch nicht müde: Seite 3

```

F: Wie kann ich das Gentoo-Forum auch mit Wörtern aus der Blacklist durchsuchen?

A: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF8&q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org und Suchbegriffe hinzufügen

~ psyqil

%

F: wie unzippe ich eine menge von zip files in einem verzeichnis?

A: for i in * ; do unzip $i ; done

~ toskala

%

F: wie mounte ich ein iso image

A: mount -t auto -o loop foo.iso /mnt/bar (als root)

~ toskala

%

F: wie konvertiere ich ein dos/windows textfile nach linux (zeilenumbrüche)

A: sed -e 's/^M$//' -i dostextfile.txt

~ toskala

%

F: wie konvertiere ich ein linux textfile nach windows (zeilenumbrüche)

A: sed -e 's/$'"/`echo \\\r`/" -i linuxtextfile.txt

~ toskala

%

F: wie entferne ich schnell aus einem config file alle kommentarzeilen?

A: grep -v ^# /etc/configfile

~ toskala

%

F: wie entferne ich noch dazu alle leerzeilen?

A: grep -v ^# /etc/configfile | sed -e '/^$/d

~ toskala

%

F: wie leite ich fix den output eines beliebigen programms in eine datei um, um es später unter einem anderen OS zu benutzen?

A: /usr/bin/command > /mnt/foo/output.txt

Vielleicht noch ein &2>1 hinten dran, damit die Fehler nicht verloren gehen. Oder eine pipe mit tee.

~ toskala, Earthwings

%

F: Wie funktioniert das mit ssh autologin?

A: Auf dem Arbeitsrechner ein ssh-keygen -t rsa, ohne dabei ein passwort anzugeben.

Dann das id_rsa.pub file auf den anderen Rechner in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2.

~ dakjo

%

F: Wie konvertiere ich eine video Datei bzw. eine vcd in ein divx (oder anderes Format)?

A: (benötigt: mplayer)

für video CD:

- mencoder -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 -vcd 1 -vop scale=576:480 -oac copy -ovc divx4 -o /tmp/myvideo.avi

- für andere Quellformate:

mencoder abc.mpg -vop scale=576:480 -oac copy -ovc divx4 -o abc.avi

(parameter nach belieben anpassen) 

~ sarahb523

%

F: Wie installiere ich postgresql? (inkl. phppgadmin, setzt einen webserver (apache) vorraus)

A: $emerge postgresql phppgadmin

$ mkdir /var/lib/postgresql/data/

$ chown postgres /var/lib/postgresql/data/

$ su - postgres

$ initdb -D /var/lib/postgresql/data/

$ /etc/initd/postgresql start

$ createdb test

Browser öffnen

url: http://localhost/phppgadmin/

Login Name: postgres

Passwort: "einfach etwas eingeben"

Danach unbedingt die User anlegen/ändern -> Passwort!

wer die DB auch über TCP/IP erreichen möchte sollte sich mal die /var/lib/postgresql/postgresql.conf ansehen (dort ist alles weitere erklärt)

~ py-ro

%

F: Wie lese ich ein Logfile live mit?

A:  $tail -f /logfile

~ slick

F: beim Kopieren/Verschieben von größeren Dateimengen sehe wie sich die Platte füllt bzw. leert

A: $watch df 

# oder in MB-Angaben

$ watch df -h

~ slick

%

F: Wieviel Platz belegt ein Verzeichnis inclusive Unterverzeichnisse?

A: $du -sh /dir

~ slick

%

F: Traffic an einem Interface beobachten (Filterung möglich) 

A: emerge iptraf && iptraf

~ slick

%

F: XMMS aus der Befehlszeile "fernsteuern", nützlich für Scripts

A: xmms --help # kann gesehen werden welche Optionen zur Verfügung stehen

xmms -s # pausiert z.B. 

~ slick

%

F: Wie ist die uptime von meinem Rechner?

A: uptime

~ DooMi

%

F: Was bedeuten die load average zahlen?

A: Die drei zahlen sind die load average der letzten 1, 5 und 15 minuten. Genaurere erklärung hierzu gibts auf http://www.teamquest.com/resources/gunther/ldavg1.shtml 

~ DooMi

%

F: Ich würde gerne sehen was welcher user gerade macht, geht das?

A: w

~ DooMi

%

F: ein bekannter möchte fernwarten via ssh, ich will aber sehen was er tippt

A: der bekannte logged sich ein, tippt "screen" und legt los, du tippst als beobachter "screen -x" ein, dann siehst du live was passiert.

~ toskala

```

jetzt hab ich keinen bock mehr  :Wink: 

----------

